# Timers not recording; Wrong Program Recordings



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

For the past two weeks my 942 has been having these 2 problems with timers.

1: Timer does not record program. Shows recording in schedule/guide but does not show up in the DVR list after recording.

2: Records wrong channel/program. Example: records CSI on ch 2 at 8pm instead of LOST on ch5 at 8pm. DVR guide shows CSI but show is LOST.

I only get 1 out of 5 timers recording correctly. I called dish a few times and they promise to get back to me within 48 hrs. :nono2: I called today and they said it is a known problem and the current fix is to delete all my timers and manually set recordings. This would mean my DVR guide would show all recordings without program names. :eek2: 

Is Dish tech support right? I have unplugged the receiver to see if it would be any better without luck. Does anyone have any ideas? Is anyone else experiencing this same problem? I feel like I have a $800 VCR.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

This sound like an issue with the OTA guide data being incorrect. There is a thread about it here.  Setting manual timers for OTA programs is the only work-around that I know of. (I won't call it a "fix".)


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

No, I don't think this is a guide data issue. This is an issue with the newest software. I had the same problem with a channel that was not OTA. It has been documented in the bug threads and is NOT exclusive to OTA. Hopefully this will be fixed shortly.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's definitely being worked on. In fact, it was one of the specific things that we are looking for in testing. Hang in there...


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

Why are some people having timer problems when I am not? I have yet to miss a timed recording since L281. As I have only about 10 scheduled timers set, could this be the reason? I am not what I would call a power user. I have had the occasional FF lockup that people have been talking about but not for over 2 weeks now. Is this a geographical problem? Or is it something to do with local OTA problems? Seems very strange.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

RBenson said:


> Why are some people having timer problems when I am not?


I think that will be the key to tracking this down. I'm not having any timer issues, either. I'm running about 14 timers. I've never had a missed one. I've not experienced any of the audio sync problems either. L280 and L281 in general have been stable on my 942.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> I think that will be the key to tracking this down. I'm not having any timer issues, either. I'm running about 14 timers.


I have 45 times set up now. The timers seem to misfire when multiple timers are recording at the same time.

The WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) is at an all time low and we've put up with the dishplayer for 6 years. 

Hopefully Dish can fix this soon. I really enjoy the dish programming and would hate to leave but I will have no choice if this goes on for much longer. As for now, I am going to vote with my dollars and scale back my programming. No since paying for programming I can't watch.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree with Sauron99. It's overlapping recordings that seem to bring out the timer bugs. Someone in an earlier thread noted that these bugs seem to occur more when the 942 is in standby mode, which is consistant with what I've seen. I now leave both TV1 and TV2 on (i.e. not in standby) anytime I have overlapping recordings scheduled.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Someone in an earlier thread noted that these bugs seem to occur more when the 942 is in standby mode, which is consistant with what I've seen.


I left TV1 on during the last 5 days and I have not missed a recording.  TV2 may have been in standby but I am not sure.

It looks like leaving TV1 ON may be the fix until dish releases the next software update.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Is the bug that you can overlap recordings and it doesn't handle them properly, or is it that it allows you to create overlapping timers to begin with.. 

(45 timers?, who has that much time to watch that much tv)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

normang said:


> Is the bug that you can overlap recordings and it doesn't handle them properly, or is it that it allows you to create overlapping timers to begin with..


You can create and record overlapping timers - that isn't a bug. The only bug I'm aware of (and that happens every single time I attempt it) is to create two timers to record TV1-Sat and TV1-OTA that overlap. If TV1 is off/standby when the timer fires, the start of a TV1 timer will cancel the currently running timer for the "other TV1". When TV1-Sat and TV1-OTA both are set to start at the same time, the first starts and a millisecond later gets canceled when the 2nd one starts. If the 1st has been running for a bit, it just gets cut short early. I'm sure there are other combinations that produce different results, but I can't create the failures if I leave TV1 "ON". I'm pretty sure this particular problem has to do with there being two tuners (and their timers) that are both called TV1 - Sat and OTA.

Bill Henley


----------

